# Wild Card Cook Off



## seasoned ash (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds great and our youngest son lives in Houston, Tx to. maybe


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 4, 2012)

This event has been cancelled that makes two in a row for me that got cancelled at the last minute.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 4, 2012)

bummer


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 4, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> bummer


X2


----------

